

Freshplum contact form puzzle - evolution
http://freshplum.com/puzzle/

======
shearn89
Spent about 10 minutes just staring at it, eventually looked at the source.
Some good comments, and a really nice answer!

------
bootz15
A good way to make your users feel dumb. Well done!

